# Well, I just dummied up regarding 20 LB propane tanks...



## mldollins

I have been storing filled 20 pound propane tanks. Every time I would find someone with a junk one, I would offer them 5 bucks. Then I would make a trade for a good one at menards for 17.XX. If you have to buy one outright at one of these places, it will cost you 45 or more bucks.

But duhhhhh, I have lived here for 2+ years at my current location and I have a metal scrap yard a half mile away. I went and inquired and they charge 25 cents a pound. In essence, they cost less than 5 bucks and they had tons. I bought 4, 2 for me and 2 for the FIL.

Just a heads up for you looking for a few extras.


----------



## manygoatsnmore

Good idea. I look for them at garage sales, and usually find them for a few $$ or free, empty. Then I can exchange them for the ones with the proper fittings at the Blue Rhino stand, and from there on out, fill them at the feed store.


----------



## tallpines

The places that trade filled tanks for the cost of the fuel in them, are expecting to receive a useful tank in return.
One that they can once again refill-----a useful tank.

Your agenda may further your own motives, but essentially, it is dishonest.

I am bewildered that you come here to boast.


----------



## jtjf_1

tallpines he is talking about a program that allows you to buy a new tank and getting a discount for the trade off.


----------



## Callieslamb

Do you have problems with some being to old to use or not up to current govt standards?


----------



## mldollins

They are taken back to the factory and reconditioned. That is also encourage by those companies as well. There is no dishonesty here. May I continue boasting?


----------



## mldollins

Ones. As previously noted, they remove the old valve and replace with a new, then repaint.


----------



## tallpines

jtjf_1 said:


> tallpines he is talking about a program that allows you to buy a new tank and getting a discount for the trade off.


That's an interesting concept.

Some people are trading an empty tank in good condition, just needs a refill.
While others are trading a junk tank, that needs to be re-conditioned.

All for the same price?

Sounds too good to be true!


----------



## tallpines

Is that the policy, as far as you know, at all businesses that offer a "trade"?

Can you give me the names of companies that do as you describe?


----------



## mldollins

TP, I am not sure what your point is. It seems that your intent is somehow to make me out to be dishonest.

So you can rest easy this evening, I'll give you a list.

The first time I brought in an unrefillable was at ACE hardware. The tank looked fine but they told me that the valve wasnt code therefore they could not refill. But, said I could trade in that tank and any old tank for a one with the correct valve.

There are only 2 companies in my area, Blue Rino and Amerigas. They both have that program. These companies operate through all walmarts, aces, menards, hucks. 

Lastly, why junk a perfectly good tank when the only problem it has is with the valve. I would think that everyone would want to recycle.

Now, that said, an upgrade in a tank is 18+ after tax and all. If you decide to refill the 20 lb tank, around here it is 12 bucks. Last year it got down to 9 bucks.


----------



## tallpines

I shall be asking a few questions regarding this practice next time I shop.

In our area, a refill (no trade) is $18.oo.


----------



## mldollins

TP, I would check around. 18 seems steep. Around here it is 13. Tradeins can be as hi as 23. If your tank is good enough, keep what you got. Lastly, it would appear that you know little about this program. It further needs to be understood that just because you've never heard of something does not make it dishonest. An accusatiion from a nameless, faceless person on a message board about something they know nothing about is somewhat humorous. However, it can ruin your credibility in future postings. 

I look forward to conversing with you in the future and I recommend thinking twice about posting.


----------



## Pam6

We have the same propane trade in policy here too...trade in the old style tanks for the newer. It costs $18.91 to refill a 20# tank at our local ACE.

http://www.walmart.com/cp/Propane-Tank-Exchange-Program/542330

And if you have an obsolete cylinder that can't be refilled because it doesn't have an OPD, we can still exchange it for you.

You simply leave your empty cylinder at the propane display outside a Wal-Mart store. Then go tell the cashier that you want to make an exchange. After paying the cashier, go back to the display and an Associate will give you a full cylinder.

Prices are: 
$15.74
to exchange an obsolete cylinder or an OPD-equipped cylinder for a full OPD-equipped cylinder. Your obsolete cylinder will be re-cycled


----------



## texican

tallpines said:


> That's an interesting concept.
> 
> Some people are trading an empty tank in good condition, just needs a refill.
> While others are trading a junk tank, that needs to be re-conditioned.
> 
> All for the same price?
> 
> Sounds too good to be true!


Is true... is true...
Basically, they're charging you for bringing in old tanks and get them replaced with refurbished ones. The difference between refurbishing, and refilling, is the fee they charge.


----------



## Sweetsurrender

You guys know you are only getting 15 lbs of propane from Amerigas right? There was a whole lawsuit about it. They now mention it on their website:
http://www.amerigas.com/exchange/consumer/

BlueRhino is between 15 and 17 lbs. 

This is of course because of the rising price of propane and them not being able to reduce the size of the package which is what most companies do with food etc.

So although it is convenient you are getting up to 25% less propane per fill up. Once you own your tanks find a local propane company. They fill up small tanks. Mine even has a "wacky Wednesday" deal where it's 1/2 price.

HTH


----------



## mldollins

Then I refill it thereafter at my local ace or true value. Refills got as low as 8.99 last summer. It seems to be hanging around 12.99 right now. Maybe I just need to hold fast the next few weeks.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse

Or if you have your own propane tank for the house, you can have what is called a 'wet line' installed, and fill your own tanks. KNOW WHAT YOU ARE DOING! do not over fill a 20# tank, so you need to use a scale to accurately measure it.

Overfilling can cause a lean and explosion. Not good. 
BLEVE.


----------



## MOgal

Our local propane company that fills our big tank at the house had a refill sale on 20# bottles for $10 last month. I took in my own unmarked tank and they informed me that I only had another year before I had to pay a $5 fee to have it recertified for safety. That certification is good for 13 years. However, once it's empty, I plan to take it to our local Ace to exchange it rather than pay the certification fee because the tank is looking a little shabby, needs paint, etc. I also have a tank from Ace that's a Blue Rhino. When I got it, the clerk told me about the exchange program for my next purchase. No dishonesty at all and I think a great program to prevent folks from trying to use unsafe tanks to save a few bucks.

Hadn't thought about a junk yard for old 20# tanks, mldollins. I only use the 20# bottles for the summer kitchen so that's a good lead. Thanks!


----------



## cast iron

MOgal said:


> Our local propane company that fills our big tank at the house had a refill sale on 20# bottles for $10 last month. I took in my own unmarked tank and they informed me that I only had another year before I had to pay a $5 fee to have it recertified for safety. That certification is good for 13 years. However, once it's empty, I plan to take it to our local Ace to exchange it rather than pay the certification fee because the tank is looking a little shabby, needs paint, etc.


I just ran into this re-certification deal this past week with the two 30lb tanks on my travel trailer when trying to get them refilled. They are dated 1997 and he told me he could not fill tanks that were older than 12 years. 

It's been an expensive proposition with these darn propane tanks. In 2004 I replaced the old style valves with the OPD required valves and now I have to pay for somebody to do a 'visual inspection' so they can magically deem the tanks as 'ok'. No actual pressure test. And then the tanks are good for a whopping 5 more years. Whoo Hoo! What a racket of regulations. Lowest price I've found is $15 per tank and some places charge $30 per tank for the magic re-certification.

As far as I know, Blue Rhino doesn't do the exchange thing for 30lb cylinders.

I suppose I'll use a brass brush and clean some of that surface rust and touch up the paint before their big 'inspection'.


----------



## VA Backwoodsman

Another source not mentioned for empty tanks is the transfer stations for the county landfill if you have them. I have gotten several that were brand new, like what come with a new gas grill for my favorite price- FREE. 

Some times you will even find the 30lb size also. just check the date stamped in to see if you will have to invest in your new find. 

The 1lb tanks for camp grills are plentiful also. They can be refilled off a 20lb tank with a adapter from Northern tool if you want, although I have heard they don't hold their gas as well sometimes after refilling. It sounds like success at refilling depends on how close you pay attention when doing it and they fall into a whole new level of rules if transported.


----------



## dezingg

mldollins said:


> TP, I am not sure what your point is. It seems that your intent is somehow to make me out to be dishonest.
> 
> So you can rest easy this evening, I'll give you a list.
> 
> The first time I brought in an unrefillable was at ACE hardware. The tank looked fine but they told me that the valve wasnt code therefore they could not refill. But, said I could trade in that tank and any old tank for a one with the correct valve.
> 
> There are only 2 companies in my area, Blue Rino and Amerigas. They both have that program. These companies operate through all walmarts, aces, menards, hucks.
> 
> Lastly, why junk a perfectly good tank when the only problem it has is with the valve. I would think that everyone would want to recycle.
> 
> Now, that said, an upgrade in a tank is 18+ after tax and all. If you decide to refill the 20 lb tank, around here it is 12 bucks. Last year it got down to 9 bucks.


I'm not familiar with a program that lets you trade in a tank with an old valve and receive a tank with a new valve. I assume that tallpines isn't either. I paid $30 each to have my tanks upgraded to the new valve.

My propane dealer also has more tanks that were upgraded for customers who never picked them up and was happy to sell them to me for the $30 fee.

Edit: I neglected to mention that I'm using 10 gallon tanks.


----------



## mldollins

the tradeins are only for the 20 pound ones. They are the ones mass marketed. I had family that had 30 pound ones and they had to pay to have them redone.


----------



## Riverdale

Sweetsurrender said:


> You guys know you are only getting 15 lbs of propane from Amerigas right? There was a whole lawsuit about it. They now mention it on their website:
> http://www.amerigas.com/exchange/consumer/
> 
> BlueRhino is between 15 and 17 lbs.
> 
> This is of course because of the rising price of propane and them not being able to reduce the size of the package which is what most companies do with food etc.
> 
> So although it is convenient you are getting up to 25% less propane per fill up. Once you own your tanks find a local propane company. They fill up small tanks. Mine even has a "wacky Wednesday" deal where it's 1/2 price.
> 
> HTH


If you go by the same logic as my 500 gallon pig, the MOST that is LEGALLY allowed to be put in there is 80% (400 gallons), at a given temp (to allow for expansion).

80% of 20# is 16#

I used to fill 30#ers for fork lifts at a former job. Had one person who would not use the tanks that had % gauges "Because it's not full, only 80%" :roll:

Just sayin'


----------



## mellowguy

Sweetsurrender said:


> You guys know you are only getting 15 lbs of propane from Amerigas right? There was a whole lawsuit about it. They now mention it on their website:
> http://www.amerigas.com/exchange/consumer/
> 
> BlueRhino is between 15 and 17 lbs.
> 
> This is of course because of the rising price of propane and them not being able to reduce the size of the package which is what most companies do with food etc.


It's dangerous to fill a propane tank more than 80%. Here, regulation makes it illegal to attempt to do so, so a 20lb tank has 16lb of propane when full. It's always been like that, it's not a repackaging tactic

The lawsuit is either because Amerigas' marketing was faulty (leading you to believe that 20lb would be put in the tank), because their pricing was misleading (i.e. $0.xx per lb charged to 20lb instead of 15 or 16lb) or the lawsuit is frivolous. My guess is on misleading pricing. Either way, nobody put (or should put) more than 16lbs in a tank.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse

Actually, 20 # IS 80% of the capacity. That is why the propane places use scales.


----------



## manygoatsnmore

So, am I allowed to boast about finding them at garage sales now?  I wouldn't be doing this if it wasn't honest. I am not dishonest, just thrifty! I assume the fittings are purchased in bulk by Blue Rhino and it is not that expensive for them to change out the fittings, or they wouldn't be doing a landmark business. A lot of people don't take the tanks to other places to have them refilled, just keep bringing them back to the Blue Rhino stand, so it gives them repeat business.


----------



## mldollins

Someone is correct that 80% is 20 pounds. At the same time, some places are only giving you 15 or 18 pounds on the tradein. Manygoats, that is my point it is thrifty. At the same time, I don't mind being accused of being dishonest if it were true. However, I might be offended when people operate out of ignorance and still call themselves US citizens.


----------



## Sweetsurrender

Yes it called 20 lbs because you can put 20 lbs in it or 4.7 gallons.

Is it me or do a lot of these threads take an aggressive tone these days? I come to this forum for information. Maybe it's a sign of the times but I find tempers flare easily.


----------



## mldollins

if so, I sincerely apologize.

I originally came on here telling people of my find and "great revelation".....ie...dummy up.....

I know of many that attempt to collect old ones for either cheap or free. That is why I posted. However, to my shock and dismay, I was accused of being dishonest and "spreading" that through here.

Yes, I did get miffed...a little....but that was because a poster or two came to those conclusions based on their lack of knowledge. Get informed, then take me to task based on facts. But just because someone does not understand something does not make it wrong.

Once again, I am sorry....


----------



## NEMarvin

Around here some exchange programs specifically require a higher fee for the non-OPD valve exchange; others don't. It's on their information. Certainly bringing a non-OPD when it is not charged extra certainly is not fraudulent.


----------



## AngieM2

Sweetsurrender said:


> Is it me or do a lot of these threads take an aggressive tone these days? I come to this forum for information. Maybe it's a sign of the times but I find tempers flare easily.


I've noticed also. But most of our folks are decent and helpful and don't growl very much.
I've just been rather life busy more than normal lately. 

Angie


----------



## ChristieAcres

Any program that promotes recycling rather than having more debris in landfills? 
G R E A T! It is a good thing to spread the news on all programs about recycling that also save you money at the same time.

We have taken advantage of utilizing that same program, out of necessity. Also, additionally had to replace propane tanks on our travel trailer. Our propane co offers refills of all smaller tanks when they come to fill our big tank. 

Recently, we drove by a property for sale, and saw a large rusty propane tank. It was very old, so I called the owner and offered to haul it off for them. He was at first suspect and then realized we were doing him a favor and also just filling up our salvage load at the same time. DH had the cherry picker in the back of the truck for lifting up the last old wood stove we picked up... Now, instead of rusting away, growing moss, that tank is being recycled.

Angie- I feel your pain... It is too dark to go dance about my raised bed garden, but these days am trying to stay in my thread...LOL. So far, no debating there, just "niceness" and lots of pictures. Wow, was surprised at the "turn" the no-till thread took. Uhhh, that was a thread on gardening, too... ?! 

That reminds me, that I have a positive post to do about Comfrey Salve...


----------



## manygoatsnmore

mldollins, I wasn't sure if TP's post was aimed at you or me or both of us, and I felt a little surprised and attacked by the tone of the post, as well. Not nice to accuse someone of being dishonest without finding out all the facts first. But, life is too short to stay upset over one post, and I'm too busy to worry overly about it.


----------



## tab

Last time I looked, propane tanks weren't supposed to be exhchanged w/o the newer style valves. Of course this is NY . Our dump won't take them and of course there is one out in the garage. I guess I will look at Wally World next time I buy kitty litter. Would love to get rid of it.

I do have a 100# tank which I have been having difficulty filling. Only have one place that will fill it, used to be able to get it filled at at least three places close by. 

Do these regulations about "certification" apply to 20# tanks or just 30?


----------



## tallpines

Goodness Gracious, I didn't realize some of you had latched on to my comment and have been repeatedly alluding back to it every other post.
Some people just prefer dwelling on the negative aspects of life.


I prefer dwelling on the optimistic!


So------please, get over my comment----I'm sorry I came across like I did.
I guess my choice of words were not the best. I'm sorry if I have hurt or offended you.


But now----let's get over the negativeism and be optimistic!
How good and positive it is that you have educated me (and a few others).

Today, for the first time ever I saw a "Blue Rhino" tank exchange and I took the time to walk over to check it out.

Yes, indeed, right there on the display it said something to the effect "bring in your obsolete tank for exchange".

Refurbished filled tank with exchange was $21.99.
No exchange was $59.99.


----------



## Rourke

I go to a local propane dealer and get my tanks filled completly - for $12.00.

You can tell they are heavier than exchanged tanks - which of course they will fill those as well.

Rourke
ModernSurvivalOnline.com


----------



## mldollins

tallpines said:


> Goodness Gracious, I didn't realize some of you had latched on to my comment and have been repeatedly alluding back to it every other post.
> Some people just prefer dwelling on the negative aspects of life.
> 
> 
> I prefer dwelling on the optimistic!
> 
> 
> So------please, get over my comment----I'm sorry I came across like I did.
> I guess my choice of words were not the best. I'm sorry if I have hurt or offended you.
> 
> 
> But now----let's get over the negativeism and be optimistic!
> How good and positive it is that you have educated me (and a few others).
> 
> Today, for the first time ever I saw a "Blue Rhino" tank exchange and I took the time to walk over to check it out.
> 
> Yes, indeed, right there on the display it said something to the effect "bring in your obsolete tank for exchange".
> 
> Refurbished filled tank with exchange was $21.99.
> No exchange was $59.99.


on a bad day....what a humorous response. Thanks for the laugh....


----------



## texican

Wally has rhino tank exchanges for ~$18.


----------

